# Hello :)



## DrFoxx (Aug 24, 2009)

Im new to the whole mouse breeding scene lol

I have one pair of meeces, hoping to have a good litter 

From Newcastle, North East England

Thanks!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey there, Good luck with your Meeces!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome  What colours do you have?


----------

